# Losing weight  with hypothyroid condition



## maclovin baby (Aug 6, 2011)

im sorry if i put this in the wrong section:

  	so i am going to be traveling to mexico to see my father in law who has been battling cancer for about a year now,and i want to lose some weight because i just dont feel too hot about my body but.....i have hypothyroid and it is almost impossible for me to lose weight.are there any girls/boys out there with this condition that might have some weight loss recommendations
  	i am currently taking 100 mg of levothroid and although im losing hair like crazy i just cant lose weight please help me out.i will be traveling in december so roughly 4 months to go and i would love to lose about 30 lbs.
  	any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## MakeupJane (Sep 3, 2011)

I have hypothyroidism too and I recently started taking Ambien to sleep and have lost almost 20 lbs in a month. I don't know if it was lack of sleep that was keeping me from losing or the med that is helping. I'm not suggesting you start taking it, I just wanted to let you know I feel your pain and I'm sorry. I know how tough it can be. =( Hang in there.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

Your weight should stabilize and your hair should stop falling out if you are taking the right dosage of synthroid. You should essentially go to having no symptoms of hypothyroidism if you are medicated properly. You may need to follow up with your doctor or get a second opinion on the dosage. I see an endocrinologist just to monitor my thyroid levels. Sometimes a primary care physician isn't specialized enough to deal properly with the disorder. How long have you been taking the 100mg?

  (I have Hashimoto's disease and have been taking 88mg since 2011. Fortunately I didn't have any symptoms that commonly come along with hypothyroidism and have had stable levels since then, but I've done a ton of research and have a very knowledgeable endocrinologist.)


----------

